# Star kidded (It's a girl)!!!



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Just came up from checking on Shamrock and Star and found Star in early labor. I knew I would have kids in this rain. :shrug: 
Star is a FF so I am worried for her. She is right on day 145. And is very belly small so I am guessing a singleton. Hopefully not one big kid though. Maybe she will have small twins... would probably be better for her. Anyway, as you can see I am stressing a bit as I always do when we get this close. :hair: 
Well she is streaming and showing signs of wanting to push soon so I am going to get my birthing kit and head back down. I will update as soon as something happens! Wish us luck!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Star is in labor!*

babies soon..... :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star is in labor!*

Good Luck Star :leap: Now, don't make your mama stress any longer!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Star is in labor!*

Hehehe - that explains why I couldn't get ya on the phone


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Okay everything went so fast. I no sooner got back down to her pen, and she was nesting in a corner. I lifted her tail which made her lay down and start curling her lip. She started pushing and within minutes we had a bubble. Star got nervous at this point and jumped up and started to nibble on her hay. So this gave me time to get out the towels and all the birthing stuff I would need. Just then she came over to me and laid down and pushed out a beautiful normal sized doeling with no assistance. At first she wasn’t so sure what to think of her. But the doeling started to fuss as I was cleaning her face and Star went to licking her. And they bonded. I unplugged Star’s teats (fantastic udder on Star btw) and dipped the doeling’s cord. Star was starting to pass her placenta so I figure we are done. Just as I thought, a singleton. At least it was a she! And Star did as well as my seasoned does. I had nothing to fret about. 
The doeling looks more like dad (Warrior). She is black with lots of beige/silver moonspots on her has frosted ears and a white poll. Both momma and daughter are doing well. My daughter is helping her nurse and had her on Star (who doesn’t seem to mind at all) so I could come up and update. It all went so fast I didn’t have time to take any pictures. I am going back down to the barn now to take care of momma and daughter and to clean up, I will get a picture then of our newest addition! It’s a girl! :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: So very happy that al went so well!!!! CONGRATULATIONS on that lil girl!!! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, congrats! Sounds like she did really well, and it's a doeling! I think she deserves treats. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congratulations .... :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Many congrats!!!! What are you feeding them to get all of those does?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! WOOO HOOOOO Star! Way to go!!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oooohhhh, congrats!! :leap: I do wish though that she'd had a buckling for me. :shades: But congrats on that little girl! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the doeling!!! Way to go Star!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures, the baby sounds like a real beauty. We want pics of star's udder too! You must be very excited. :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Here is the picture of Star's doeling... she is a cutie!









Both momma and daughter are doing very well! Next up Shamrock... could be any day now. I will keep you posted! More babies to come...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Awwwww so cute!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Way to go Star. Thats a beautiful little girl.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...she is adorable!! Feel free to send her to me! :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a beautiful baby! Congratulations :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful girl! Congrats on the easy delivery


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.................... She is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!  Congrats on the easy delivery!!!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

So cute and spotty! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how cute......


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

What a pretty baby!! Love the spots, congrats :leap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Good thing I don't live close by or she might go missing :drool: ...I mean you could never pick her out in a crowd, LOL :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh yes, a collective awww! :thumbup: to Star for a beautiful girl.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the doeling, she's lovely.


----------

